# Tito vs ken 3 does anyone even care?



## Odin (Oct 10, 2006)

So the big fights tonight (well not for me since im in england i have tio wait til saturday to see it ) 
So what are your predictions for the fight?
Does anyone even care about the fight?

...and not to mention even if ken wins doesnt he still lose since so far Tito is ahead 2-0???

hmmmmm


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I'll be working while the fight is on so..........

That means I'm going to park myself in the company War Room and watch the fight on one of the 42" plasma screens   

Do I care...I wouldn't care if the fight was on Pay Per View and I had to shell out cash to see it.  But its not so...so....what's the right way to say it...I kind of care?  

I'm not expecting Ken to win, frankly speaking.  But, I'm looking forward to the match, and the undercards as well.  I haven't watched any UFC fights in awhile...hopefully this is a good time to get caught back up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

Since it is free I will be taping it and eventually watching it.  However, my opinion is that it will be similar to the other two and that Tito will just totally dominate Shamrock.  Ken needs to retire!  He is simply not the fighter he once was and also even if he was he would have a hard time with the best that MMA has to offer now a days.


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> That means I'm going to park myself in the company War Room and watch the fight on one of the 42" plasma screens


 
Plasma screens!!!!!!!! Must be nice!  

I'll tune in while I'm at work (although I won't be watching on a PLASMA TV..LOL)  I'm going to have to go with Tito once again.  I'm also going to take a shot and say it'll be a ref. stoppage.

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Oct 10, 2006)

Do I care?....meh.  It will be the same old thing.  Tito will dominate Ken.  This time I hope the ref lets it go until there can be no doubt that Tito won.  If Tito loses, I am going to call foul and fixed.  This saga needs to end.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2006)

No No one cares but everyone will be watching so what does that means we all care please let Ken survive so he can retire on top, the man has done alot for MMA and he was a pioneer in the early years


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2006)

Lisa said:


> This time I hope the ref lets it go until there can be no doubt that Tito won.


 
I agree!  Considering that the Huges/Penn fight went on longer than it did towards the end, the last Tito/Shamrock fight was stopped way too soon IMO.


----------



## ajs1976 (Oct 10, 2006)

Odin said:


> Does anyone even care about the fight?


 
Free MMA.  Yes I care, although I will probably miss the first hour.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think Ken will dominate Tito this time around, thats if the ref doesen't stop it. 
Ken will prove to everyone that the last fight was a fluke Tito won against him.


----------



## John Brewer (Oct 10, 2006)

Do I care? Not really. Since it's free will I watch it? Of course. I didn't use to like Tito, until he was a coach on Ultimate Fighter. He really trains hard and appeared to care about his fighters, unlike Shamrock. Hopefully it will be a good fight.


----------



## John Brewer (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey does anyone know if there are any good undercard fights?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 10, 2006)

Not really.  

I guess if I thought Ken would win and was a gambler I might, those are some big odds...


----------



## Odin (Oct 10, 2006)

Crane557 said:


> Hey does anyone know if there are any good undercard fights?


 
Being in England we usally quite lucky to get the fights the next day and also for free no matter if its pay per view or not!,over here though we wont be getting the show until saturdat,( we will be gettig the rich franklin fight on sunday)

As far as undercard I know Ed Herman and Kendal Grove will be fighting (not each other!) but ither then that Im lost.

being British I cant wait to see Mike Bispin fight!!!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 10, 2006)

full fight card:

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.fightCard&eid=221


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2006)

And it looks like I called it.  Ref stoppage in 1st round.  Tito doing some ground and pound from Kens guard, similar to their last fight.  

At least there was no bad blood at the end, as both fighters seemed to show each other some respect.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank goodness it is over and Ken Shamrock is finally retiring.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 10, 2006)

My opinion:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40089


----------

